# trommelzijwand



## Paramonol

Please help to translate: Magnetische inductie op het oppervlak van de trommelzijwand. In English its shell or sidewall.


----------



## Peterdg

Paramonol,

When are you going to learn to add context?


----------



## Paramonol

Sorry, Peterdg.

Breedte van het werkende deel van de trommel van de vangmagneet, mm .  200

Trommeldiameter, mm ................................................................................  200

Materiaal van magneten ......................................................  Nd-Fe-B (blijvend)

Magnetische inductie op het oppervlak van de trommelzijwand

op karakteristieke lijnen, bij een temperatuur van 20° С, mT, niet minder 350

Voedingsfrequentie 50 Hz, V 50 ........................................................  400±10%

Stroomverbruik, kW ..................................................................................  0,37

Rotatiesnelheid van de trommelzijwand, rpm., niet gereguleerd ..................  117

Het reinigen van vangmagneet........................................................ automatisch


----------



## eno2

Drum wall  (industrial machine drums). More precisely: 'outer drum wall'. Because it's the outer side that receives the charge.

Drum shell thickness is about the musical instrument. The shell thickness influences the sound.

Mogelijks worden wall en shell toch dooreen gebruikt voor alle soorten drums. Ik informeer  me verder.


----------



## Paramonol

Thank you, Eno.


----------



## eno2

Drumzijwand is eigenlijk drumbuitenwand. Een drum is cilindrisch en heeft geen zijwand. Wel een binnen- en buitenwand.
You can also say: outer drum side for drumbuitenwand. No need for wall or shell then.

Consulting in 'English only', it was 'the outer surface of the drum' that surfaced as the best option.


----------



## Paramonol

But if I need to render _shell_: Ferromagnetic impurities deposited on the drum shell in an area of the magnetic system are removed from the working area into a unloading zone and washed off into the receiving tank with help of a directional water flow.


----------



## eno2

If you have a problem with rendering shell/  drum shell /or drum wall / sidewall into Dutch, then you have to put that word - or words - in your title. And your proposal  for translation in Dutch in the opening post. Now you did the opposite.
You put 'trommelzijwand', your translation proposal, in your title. That suggests that you are asking for an English equivalent.
But now you say you are looking for a Dutch equivalent for an English term, 'drum shell'.  It all just creates one big confusion.

'on the drum shell':


Paramonol said:


> Please help to translate: Magnetische inductie op het oppervlak van de trommelzijwand. In English its shell or sidewall.


Magnetische inductie op het trommeloppervlak.


----------

